# Paying for software update to use CPO warranty on CBU?



## jprials (Mar 3, 2015)

Apologies if I don't know anything. First time owning a BMW and doing any work on it. The SES light has come on twice, P02CE. It seems this is related to injectors. I have the CPO warranty, is it accurate that I need to pay (around $300) to upgrade the software before they can check out the engine issue.

Seems like a cash grab.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't truly know but ask them where it says they can deny a covered claim without a paid software update.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

You left out your mileage. PO2CE is "Cylinder #2 Fuel Injector offset learning at maximum limit". While the code is for an injector it's most likely triggered because of CBU (Carbon Build Up). 
I had the same code at 53K miles. The carbon was cleaned, the injector calibrations reset in the DDE, no injectors were every replaced. It cost me nothing (I have an extended warranty). Technically I believe CBU is not covered by the extended or CPO, but BMW will almost always pick up the cost of the 1st CBU cleaning. 

Car ran like new once it was done. You may have not had the car long enough to notice your MPG is not as good as when it was new due to CBU.

If you do not know about CBU, search and read the boards. It will happen to every 335D, it's only a matter of when (although the average seems to between 50K -60K). If you just purchased the car, this is probably why it was traded in.

I would say they are going for a money grab. I'm sure the Bay Area has lots of dealers, may be time to use a different one.


----------



## 335dwanted (Aug 1, 2014)

Are you anticipating a required/paid software update or did a stealership actually advise you needed to pay for that?

CBU is widely reported to be covered by standard and CPO warranties. I have never seen anyone suggest that they had to pay for some software update. If a dealership told you this I would run to the next dealership.


----------



## faz (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, and sorry for resurrecting this thread, but I am in the same exact situation right now and would like your advice... or at least an opportunity to rant here as I am about to call my SA and tell him to go ahead with this. 

My 2011 335d (69,500 miles), purchased used from dealership in March 2016 with around 60k miles on it, and in fantastic condition. The CBU cleaning was already done on it as part of the CPO for the previous owner around 55k mile which sealed the deal for me. The car had the SES light come up last week as I was driving on freeway. When came to my exit, it idled rough at red light but was ok to drive. Same rough idle the next day when I drove it, so took it to our local Autozone only to read the code and it said P02CE. 

So I take the car to the dealership to hopefully fix this under 7/70 warranty (which frankly, I think it is a 8y/80k miles warranty as that is what it says on the paperwork that shows the history of the repairs to the car.) In any case, it should be covered under that warranty as I am well within either range.

The SA at the dealership is telling me that I have responsible for $300 or so reprogramming fee as part of the SIB that BMW requires on diesel models before confirming that the error code is indeed an injector issue. In addition, the $215 diagnostics fee, I would be responsible for it if the software update fixes the problem. If the problem continues to be the fuel injector, then that $215 can be put towards that warranty work.

I am sort of ok with that, but it just doesn't make sense that an emission related code is costing me $300 (and possibly the additional $200 diagnostics fee) even though the car is supposed to be under the emissions warranty period. The software or the part replacement or whatever steps necessary to get the injector issue resolved, shouldn't it be covered by the warranty it has?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Find a different stealership than Stevens Creek. 

I left San Jose/Santa Clara in 1969 and still have a bad taste from them.


----------



## faz (Sep 20, 2007)

Doug Huffman said:


> Find a different stealership than Stevens Creek.
> 
> I left San Jose/Santa Clara in 1969 and still have a bad taste from them.


Thanks for the reply... believe me I am getting there, especially with this visit.

I have done 5 transactions with them (trade in, buy car) over the years and also had them repair a lot of my cars under warranty and out of warranty ($2500 worth of work on my wife's 11 X5 35i last year at around 90k miles, heat exchanger by the oil filter housing).

Anyway, I am less than pleased now, I have given them to go ahead and update the s/w in the car, and I read KeithS 's experience here on the forum where he was able to do the italian tune-up after getting a similar result and getting the problem to go away. I am beating myself for not trying that first (well, I sort of did it once, but the rough idle became worse and I stopped, perhaps if I had tried a few more times.)

Anyway, any feedback anyone can bring to this will be appreciated.


----------



## faz (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, so after the software update ($338 my cost) the problem still persisted, so they went ahead and replaced injector 2, and that cleared the code and I picked up the car, as good as before. Good news to me was that I didn’t have to pay the additional $215 diagnostics fee, that I would have had to pay if the software update would have resolved the problem. The fact that there was indeed an injector problem made all that fall under CA emissions warranty and that was fixed at no cost to me. 

They also did the flex joint recall while they had it there ( I had to remind the SA to look into the recalls and see which ones they can take care of. 

I am a bit turned off by their service Dept as I have been a good customer of that dealership, meanwhile SA was asking me to do the oil change and DEF refill ( at ridiculous prices if $180 and $200something), while I don’t have any warnings for DEF nor am I even close to oil change (4000 miles to go as per car’s computer ), but there was no talk of any recall work and I had to bring it up and specifically ask to have it done. 

The whole idea of having to pay for a software update so BMW can debug the injector still doesn’t make any sense to me though. I am going to follow up with BMW NA and see if I can at least get someone to explain it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

